# Build #4. Buckeye burl 7 string



## dankarghh (Aug 29, 2015)

I know I haven't finished build 3 but I couldn't help myself. I have some time off work so i've been getting busy. I also have all the timber for build 5 which is another buckeye burl build, but neck through, more on that later..

Specs!


7 string bolt on neck
madigascan rosewood fretboard
hipshot hardtail
jin ho locking tuners
26.5" scale
nazgul + sentient pickups
1 piece primavera body (white mahogany)
9 piece maple/jarrah neck
gloss buckeye burl top
clear matte acrylic back and sides
ivoroid binding all round

This ones for a friend, the first i've made for someone else so i'm hoping to make it somewhat flawless!

Body blank:







Neck (pre glue-up)






Fretboard and top:


----------



## skeels (Aug 29, 2015)

skeels likes this! 

What are you going to finish / void fill the buckeye with?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh yaw, I like the sounds of this.


----------



## dankarghh (Aug 30, 2015)

skeels said:


> skeels likes this!
> 
> What are you going to finish / void fill the buckeye with?



Finally a skeels like! Z-poxy is the plan, i'm pretty into that stuff and have enjoyed it thus far. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 31, 2015)

Dude the top is disgustingly cool. I can't wait to see this one take shape.


----------



## pettymusic (Aug 31, 2015)

That's what I'm talkin' bout' right there!!!


----------



## TamanShud (Sep 1, 2015)

"Buckeye burl seven string"

Probably my four favourite words ever, all put into a sentence together. Subbed again.


----------



## Yeah_man (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice looking top man.

Interested to see the progress pics as she comes together


----------



## dankarghh (Sep 1, 2015)

I made lots of progress today, then my router bearing stop thing came loose and i can no longer use top bearing bits. Neither masters or bunnings have these bits or the parts to fix. Maybe a nice bit of tape can solve the issue temporarily. 

Thicknessed top and body and rough cut the two. Glued head stock cap. 

How many of you guys have thicknessers? Aussies: Anyone used an ozito thicknesser? Seems like it'd save a LOT of time.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 1, 2015)

dankarghh said:


> How many of you guys have thicknessers? Aussies: Anyone used an ozito thicknesser? Seems like it'd save a LOT of time.



Never heard of it, but I looked it up and it looks exactly like the Porter-Cable PC305TP, which I have.

It works very well. Snipe can be an issue, but there are ways to deal with that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 1, 2015)

That wood kinda looks like a Van Gogh painting...


----------



## warped (Sep 1, 2015)

How much is the Ozito thicknesser? The Ryobi Thicknesser at Bunnings is $499.. Have you seen any budget drum sanders around the traps?

I'm not sure where you live - there is a Ryobi thicknesser in ACT on gumtree for $200:
Ryobi Thicknesser | Power Tools | Gumtree Australia Gungahlin Area - Ngunnawal | 1088120930


----------



## dankarghh (Sep 2, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> That wood kinda looks like a Van Gogh painting...



Yes it does, especially now its glued up!


----------



## dankarghh (Sep 2, 2015)

warped said:


> How much is the Ozito thicknesser? The Ryobi Thicknesser at Bunnings is $499.. Have you seen any budget drum sanders around the traps?
> 
> I'm not sure where you live - there is a Ryobi thicknesser in ACT on gumtree for $200:
> Ryobi Thicknesser | Power Tools | Gumtree Australia Gungahlin Area - Ngunnawal | 1088120930



They were $350 but bunnings no longer stocks them all of a sudden? Oh well I suppose. I'm in north qld man so prettttty far away haha- thanks though.

Updates!

Glued my headstock top on yesterday:






cut to neck to shape:











Headstock routed for binding: 






For those of you who don't already, i HIGHLY suggest using hot glue for, well, everything. Double sided tape is a thing of the past! Heres a great example while thickessing the headstock. No chance of tape slips, it's glorious.


----------



## Klzow (Sep 2, 2015)

Great looking build! 

I'm about to start a buckeye burl build myself but havent figured out how to handle the wood for finishing yet. Looking forward to se how you handle the finishing on the buckeye burl.


----------



## dankarghh (Sep 9, 2015)

Little update:

Cavities routed and string through holes done:











Now I had some issues gluing the fretboard on the first time, and ended up steaming if off with the iron and a knife, it was painful, but fine. I spent a few hours flattening the board and neck once again to glue up a second time. This time it all went well, however I notice now theres a bow in the top of the fretboard. I suppose I'll just have to work extra hard when radiusing. I tried to get a picture for ya'll. 






I imagine it just happened during the arduous steam-off. I figure as long as it's sanded out i'll be fine?


----------



## skeels (Sep 9, 2015)

If you haven't radiused it yet and have enough material, you should be fine. 

This is looking great, man! I would love to do a buckeye top sometime.


----------



## dankarghh (Sep 14, 2015)

So i've radiused the fretboard, its a bit thinner than normal but nothing weird. Only got a few snaps today.

Neck is roughly shaped:






Aaaaaand first epoxy coat:






Pretty happy.


----------



## LichGuitar (Sep 14, 2015)

that grain is pretty gnarly!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 14, 2015)

Holy f**k that burl is popping. Also, lol bewbs under the bridge.


----------



## electriceye (Sep 15, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## feraledge (Sep 15, 2015)

That top is absolutely fantastic. I hope your friends realize how lucky they are.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Sep 15, 2015)

wow man. just wow. I'm speechless.


----------



## pondman (Sep 15, 2015)

That turned out nicely


----------



## iain russell (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow that top is amazing. Is the epoxy coat to level the burl top?


----------



## dankarghh (Sep 16, 2015)

Some more progress! carved the tummy cut yesterday.

















Aaaand pushed some frets in:


----------



## dankarghh (Sep 16, 2015)

iain russell said:


> Wow that top is amazing. Is the epoxy coat to level the burl top?



Yep, fill the voids and occlusions, as well as hardening it i suppose. Its real thirsty so its crucial to get a nice flat mirror finish.


----------



## dankarghh (Sep 27, 2015)

Slack update I know. I've also finished and polished the frets. The neck just needs final sanding before finishing now. Grain filled/sealed the body with epoxy, because why not. Just needs to be sanded flat and final rub on coat of epoxy before lacquer comes out.









Grain looks sweet.


----------



## pettymusic (Sep 28, 2015)

That end grain pattern looks like marble! Love it!

So, are applying the z-poxy with that plastic putty knife or is there some other trick? I imagine it levels out on its own right?

Anyway, I can't think of a reason not to use that stuff like you are there. The stuff is amazing!


----------



## jahosy (Sep 28, 2015)

Amazing stuffs mate! Is it the work of the epoxy that made the burl top 'pop' ??


----------



## dankarghh (Sep 29, 2015)

jahosy said:


> Amazing stuffs mate! Is it the work of the epoxy that made the burl top 'pop' ??



Thanks man. Now lets see yours?

Yeah, thats just what it looks likes wet. I really like epoxy, i like how it makes everything feel..

Edit, does not level out on its own unfortunately, if you apply it streaky, it will dry as such. But that's okay, just lay it on a little thicker and sand to flatten.

This guy is currently ready for spraying.


----------



## THB430 (Oct 2, 2015)

Love me some Buckeye Burl!!! Beautiful man.


----------



## dankarghh (Oct 5, 2015)

Neck and back are done. Just prepping for gloss clear coats on the top, if it stop raining in the next few days it will be pretttttttyyy close to done.


----------



## dankarghh (Oct 16, 2015)

I was getting ready to do my final sand/polish on the top and put the whole thing together, but figured maybe i'd just drill a hole right through the body? I wish I could at least say this was the first time..






I made a donor plug from the body blank and glued it in, I think I might just get away with it.


----------



## Hywel (Oct 16, 2015)

If anyone asks...


----------



## electriceye (Oct 20, 2015)

May I ask how you did that??


----------



## Pablo (Oct 20, 2015)

dankarghh said:


> I was getting ready to do my final sand/polish on the top and put the whole thing together, but figured maybe i'd just drill a hole right through the body? I wish I could at least say this was the first time..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You NEED to put a blue LED in that hole and pretend that it was intentional...

Cheers

Eske


----------



## dankarghh (Oct 21, 2015)

electriceye said:


> May I ask how you did that??



I was drilling out for my threaded inserts in the pickup cavities, i had some tape marked as the depth stop. Something went wrong, carelessness perhaps.. 

Currently re finishing the back, few more coats and it should be good. 

How are you guys drilling out your input jack holes accurately??


----------



## Deegatron (Oct 21, 2015)

Pondoman drills them by hand. Im not so confident.

This is my setup.



Body is clamped to the drillpress table and cannot move... everything is clamped down tight.... and even at that I'm super cautious... 
In my opinion, Its particularly easy to botch this operation

The picture is setup for the stewmac electrosocket jack plate.
Countersink with 1" bit, then drill the cavity with 7/8" bit. it's hard to get the 7/8" bit to center properly but can be done....

If you use a spade bit like I do, test on scrap. RPM can make the difference between a clean hole and massive tear out.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 21, 2015)

Deegatron said:


> Pondoman drills them by hand. Im not so confident.
> 
> This is my setup.
> 
> ...



Seems like it'd be a lot easier and safer (for the wood) with Forstner bits rather than paddle bits.

I use a hand-drill. In the time it would take to set up my drill press to do it, I can drill jack holes in 5 bodies by hand. It's not that hard.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 21, 2015)

This is looking REALLY good


----------



## dankarghh (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. To clarify, i have a recessed hole for the jack to fit in, i'm trying to accurately drill in the centre of this for the body of the jack to fit through into the cavity. Everytime i've done it its been slightly wonky.

Daeg i'm unfortunately not blessed with such an impressive drill press..


----------



## Deegatron (Oct 22, 2015)

I paid $100 on Kijiji. had to replace the chuck... ($50) otherwise a flawless piece of equipment. there are deals to be had out there... if ya look hard enough...


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 22, 2015)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Seems like it'd be a lot easier and safer (for the wood) with Forstner bits rather than paddle bits.



It really seems that way, but I've made more mistakes with the forstner ones than spade - occasinaly slip off center etc.. Every single 1/2 hole i've made for my jacks has been with a spade and it's perfect every time.

That top is really looking killer. Looking forward to seeing this all strung!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 22, 2015)

I'd put a very very small pilot hole so the spade bit wont drift at all, and go slow with it and lift alot to get the shavings out.


----------



## dankarghh (Oct 28, 2015)

I've been quietly buffing and soldering away, she's all done.












A one with the little brother..






I had a bit of a hard time setting this up properly, at first i thought there was a fret levelling issue which was distressing to say the least, but after truss rod adjustments that sorted it self out. Also needed a little shim under the neck to get it all perfect.


----------



## dankarghh (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Millul (Oct 28, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 28, 2015)

Very sexual. That neck joint looks comfy!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 28, 2015)

great job man...looks awesome!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Oct 28, 2015)

I've always had a thing for the "right" cut of burl done well ( be it maple, buckeye, etc). The grain-definition of that particular piece is absolutely spectacular. Black pups, bridge, pegs, knobs... all look so incredibly perfect against that backdrop. Add to all of that, the binding and sexy glossy finish... Not modern, not classic ( necessarily), not country, not metal, etc, etc. It's like all of these ingredients have created this gorgeously-unique beast of jaw-dropping beauty and performance. Ultimately combined together with this obvious level of superior craftsmanship, 

the result is indeed inevitable... absolute perfection. 

Very sorry for the long-winded post... I think I need a cigarette lol.


----------



## jsmalleus (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice work, that guitar looks beautiful!


----------



## Hywel (Oct 29, 2015)

Great, now I have GAS for buckeye burl. 

Thanks 

(Great job btw!)


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Oct 31, 2015)

buckeye burl = GAS!!!!, great job!


----------



## electriceye (Nov 3, 2015)

Stunning, man. Amazing job you did there.


----------



## dankarghh (Nov 3, 2015)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I've always had a thing for the "right" cut of burl done well ( be it maple, buckeye, etc). The grain-definition of that particular piece is absolutely spectacular. Black pups, bridge, pegs, knobs... all look so incredibly perfect against that backdrop. Add to all of that, the binding and sexy glossy finish... Not modern, not classic ( necessarily), not country, not metal, etc, etc. It's like all of these ingredients have created this gorgeously-unique beast of jaw-dropping beauty and performance. Ultimately combined together with this obvious level of superior craftsmanship,
> 
> the result is indeed inevitable... absolute perfection.
> 
> Very sorry for the long-winded post... I think I need a cigarette lol.



Hahaha, no need to apologise. I enjoyed it thoroughly 

Thank you all for the kind words, couldn't have done any of it without you all.


----------

